# Campground Recommendations Niagara Falls



## NAturedog2

Hi everyone,

We are hoping to travel to niagara falls in early aug, looking for recommendation for campgrounds there on on the way back. I was thinking of driving to detroit and crossing into canada and driving through canada to niagara falls and then crossing back into USA to come home and stop at Hershey PA for a couple days. any advice on driving, campgrounds, and hersey would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Snow

If you can, stay South of the Border, cheaper gas, food and drink ...

Now by Niagara Falls, you want to stay on the Canadian side or US side ?

If Canadian side, I would say to cross at the Fort Erie Bridge (as opposed to the Rainbow Bridge) just because it will be the first bridge you'll come to North of Buffalo... When crossing into Canada make sure you get into the correct Customs line, as the Canadian Border Service people are very picky about trailers being in the wrong line (personal experience) ..

Lots of helpful info on this site..

As for where to stay on the Canadian side, there are several campgrounds close to the Falls but the closest is the KOA it is right in Niagara Falls, and offers shuttle services to the Falls and other attractions. There is also the King Waldorf campground at Marineland not sure if they offer shuttle services or not...

If you want to stay in the US, then 4 Mile Creek State Park is probably the closest you'll get to the Niagara area... it is about 20-30 minutes East/North of the Falls.. 4MCSP .. The good thing with staying at this Park is the vehicle pass will get your vehicle and occupants into all the area attractions at reduced rates ..

_With convenient access to Niagara Falls State Park you can enjoy all the park's attractions including the Maid of the Mist boat ride and Cave of the Winds. Discounted tickets can be purchased at the campground. Four Mile Creek is the ideal family camping spot with convenient access to beach swimming at Wilson Tuscarora State Park and pool swimming at Fort Niagara State Park. - See more at: http://nysparks.com/parks/6/#sthash.bmFj729X.dpuf_

Hope this helps... anything else, just ask...


----------



## H2oSprayer

When we went to Niagara Falls two years ago, we stayed at the Niagara Falls North / Lewiston KOA. Although the sites were a bit tight for our 312BH, the staff were all super nice! One bit of advise that I may offer: when crossing back into the US and you are asked if you "have any fruits or nuts", don't let your co-pilot pipe up and say "just the one's sitting in the back seat". Our fun filled day that we thought was going to have been ended by a beautiful fireworks display over the falls quickly became a much longer night.

The view from the Skylon Tower was awesome and highly recommended. However, based off of our meal, I would skip dinner at the tower. The appetizers and cold beer that we had sitting on the covered deck at the tavern just down the street where we could not only see the falls, but could hear them as well, was much better then the dinner at the restaurant in the Skylon Tower.

Unfortunately, I can't give any driving advise as this was the second part of our trip with the first being at Gettysburg and then we drove via I90.

Have a fun trip!


----------



## NAturedog2

Has anyone traveled into canada through "port Heron" on 69 from MI and taken 69 across through canada to Niagara Falls?

Russ


----------



## muddy tires

I would cross at Port Huron and avoid Detroit. The main highway across southern Ontario is Highway 401 and you'll finish on Highway 403. They are multi-lane freeways with easily accessible service stations (called OnRoute). Straight, boring, but get the job done. Be prepared for lots of traffic from Hamilton to Niagara.

Take a tour along the Niagara Parkway to Niagara on the Lake for lunch, stop for some winery tours and visit the historic Fort George and Brock's Monument to see how the nasty Americans were pushed back into the river by the brave and noble Canadians.


----------



## mike

When we did that trip, we stayed in Frankenmuth michigan for a night. We stayed at the yogi, what was nice about that yogi was the indoor pool. The town is touristy but nice. Nice old german style resturant and ALOT of christmas stuff. We had so much fun there that we stayed a couple of extra nights there on the way back.


----------



## Troy n Deb

Four Mile Creek State Park. New York


----------

